# acute urinary retention



## ggparker14 (Nov 18, 2011)

What is the code for acute urinary retention? Would I be correct with coding 788.20 or should I code 788.29?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## HBULLOCK (Nov 18, 2011)

I would code 788.20.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 19, 2011)

788.29 as it says acute.


----------

